# another fish wrap



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

another fish wrap on a lite spinner


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

very nice Walt. Looks like I'll have to do another one soon.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

not bad for having only 1 arm! Purty werk Walt!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

awesome work.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> not bad for having only 1 arm! Purty werk Walt!



Yea I can still build 'em just can't use one to go fishing, the doc says the brace comes off in a couple more weeks and maybe I can do some light fishing in December.

What he don't know is I'm going as soon as I get the brace off; I'll just get someone to cast for me if I have to.









I've drug this thing through epoxy at least 20 times in the past 2 months

Thanks Ryan, Al, and RuddeDog


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What did you do to your arm??


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

AirDown said:


> What did you do to your arm??



Tore the bicep off the forearm.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Crap.............Hope it does ok, that suck big


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

AirDown said:


> Crap.............Hope it does ok, that suck big


Thanks man!

It hasn't been any fun but the Doc says I should recover 100% in 9-12 months, it's just driving me crazy that I can't do everything I want to do right now (like fish).


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

1. Rod looks awesome! Beautiful work!
2. Damn that brace looks awful.
3. Once you're healed up, can you throw a major leage curve ball? Boston needs new pitching! 

Get well SOON and go catch fish!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I've had 2 friends have the exact same injury in the last couple years (happend to both of them swinging a softball bat). They have both made full recoverys & have had no lasting effects.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You may want to take the Dr's advice. I would not over do it. You may find yourself having the same surgery again or making the healing time twice as long.

I learned this after knee surgery by dragging a dead deer out of the woods 4 days later. That was a bad idea. I hate to see you suffer the same fate.

Nice wrap!!

Darin


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks for the thoughts guys!

And LRJ you're right, Boston could use a new righty!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Walt..

Beutiful work....especially with one arm....can't wait to pull the trigger...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Walt.. get well, hope you get back in time to defend your title this december. 

Nice thread work.. btw..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn Walt. With one arm you're still putting out beautiful work. Hope the healing goes well so you can get back to the feeshes.


----------

